# Introducing Oliver



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a cutie. I love seeing puppies with their kids. I'm glad everything is going well.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm so so glad he is settling in well, he is a cutie for for. Love the photos with the kids. I remember as a kid, my grandmother took in her neighbors golden retriever boy, who LOVED my sister and me. He was the very very best dog and I have so many memories of growing up with him. I'm sure he is where my love for golden retrievers started.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very sweet! I’m so happy Oliver is a part of your family now. He’s so cute!! I’m sure the kids are thrilled. Great photos


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hooray!!! A dream come true. He looks like he already owns the place! And he retrieves?!? I'm jealous! Love the pictures and love the love.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Oliver is beautiful!

Great pictures and video. Enjoy every second with him.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ha! Yet another stuffed goose. We have two. Great choice!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks so much everyone. It’s been a long wait that was well worth it. I still don’t think it’s hit me yet that I have my dog!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Yeah sometimes I look over at Oskie snuggled into one of his three beds and have the same reaction, "We have a dog!!!."


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, especially the second one, he's so cute!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Oliver is a handome fellow! I'ld want to hold and cuddle him from morning to night


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I can't believe how fast he's growing. I do remember thinking with Rukie; the puppy who came out of the crate in the morning was clearly bigger than the night before. He looks like a relaxed and happy boy.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oliver looks awesome. He's gonna get a ton of love from your family. I can see he's already close to the kids. Wishing Oliver and your family a golden and healthy future together.

dlm ny country


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/635588026/posts/10156929465848027


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Two gentle guys!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for the update. Glad all is going well!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Tonight is my first night back at work and I miss Oliver like crazy. With my husband and kiddos looking after him he has had accidents in the house that don’t happen with me. I suppose they aren’t as careful since it’s mainly my dog. 
He is so perfect. We can leave him in his pen for a few hours and he is well behaved. I can have him out with me on the farm and he stays out of trouble. He has no problem sitting on the porch while I ride my horse or playing in the yard. He is good with the chimkens and my cat. He is getting so big I feel like he went through a growth spurt and is hitting the 20 pound mark even though on Wednesday he was 16 pounds. He is starting to look like a lanky teenager. I did end up switching him to pro plan large breed puppy. I know I had planned on waiting until he was 4 months old but I just didn’t like the all life stages. The kibble was too big for him and he couldn’t chew it, only swallow it whole, he never finished it, and he felt skinny to me. He is polishing off the puppy food and is eager to eat it compared to the all life stages. I hope I made the right choice. No problems with his bowel movements, regularity, or anything else thus far.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You definitely got a sweetie. I was just wondering how you all were doing. Glad it's going so well.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I just saw this thread today, congratulations on finally getting your new puppy! He's adorable!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

What a great little guy! I am so happy for your and your family 

Jules


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ha, ha it looks like Oliver and your husband are also bonding.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

cwag said:


> Ha, ha it looks like Oliver and your husband are also bonding.


The classic “husband said he didn’t want a dog” scenario.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oliver's such a cute boy, he's getting so big....


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Oliver is so sweet and handsome...I love all the pictures


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Oliver weighed 22 pounds at the vet last Wednesday! 
He knows how to sit, down, shake, wait, speak, and come. He retrieves. He is a solid citizen around my chickens and horses and the cat. He is less bitey. 95% potty trained. He sleeps in bed with me at night and hangs out on the porch (fenced, secure, large, safe) when I have to sleep after working all night. He has 3 puppy play dates a week with Rupert, a puppy of similar age, and ginger who is a year old cavalier King Charles spaniel. He has an entire fan club at our tractor supply. He has gone to a clinic, a horse show, and to several barns. He is the best ever. I can’t even put into words how perfect he is.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Oh he has grown so much!!! i love the pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Love the photo of you, Oliver, and the horse! I have a Golden/Cavalier combo in my household. They make sweet siblings. ?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Reading about Oliver made my day. Your longing for a puppy was so high that I am happy to read he is everything you hoped for.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I think Oliver has stretched in body and leg length since you got him. I love all your pictures; he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

*









Oliver didn’t choose the whimzee life, the whimzee life chose him. 









One long boy. 









Smooshy face. He is sleeping on Skip’s old bed, it was pretty new before he passed away. 









He and Alice get along very well. 









Napping on a cool patch of grass while I fiddle about the farm. 









He earned this trophy after being in the house for an hour while we grocery shopped, not in his crate. 









He is the ultimate cuddle buddy. 
Some things that he does that I love, when he yawns and makes that squeaky sound. When he is excited and growls and wiggles his butt. When we walks around with his stuffed sheep. The way he does all his tricks all in a row if he is getting a treat (Sit, lay down, paw, in that order) How I coaxed him onto my bed by putting a little stool so he could step up and then watching him try it on his own after realizing it helped him get on the bed. So smart! I get so homesick for him while I’m at work. *


----------



## Scrapr (Mar 7, 2020)

What a cutie. I'm new so it's fun getting caught up on Oliver & how fast he has grown. I love the Goldens that sleep on their back. So open & vulnerable and trusting. Thanks for the pictures. IMO you should quit your job to stay home & play with Oliver ?


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Oliver turned 4 months old yesterday and weighs 28 pounds! He completed all of his puppy shots. 







































He is such a good boy. He loves playing with his friends and my brothers that are visiting. He is reliable to be left in the house for a few hours while we run errands. He loves bully sticks. He is my shadow and goes everywhere that I go. The best puppy ever!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

They grow up so quickly! 

Sweet photos.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Great pics of Oliver. He's a fine-looking fella. I got a chuckle about him sleeping with you. Brody began sleeping with my wife and I shortly after we brought him home. He's 15 months old now and there is no way he's going to sleep anywhere else but right in the middle of us. LOL. Like Oliver, our Brody is also a wonderful cuddler. Our last Golden wasn't, so we truly enjoy this new experience with Brody. Anyway, great pics and loved each one. Enjoy!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Oliver is incredibly adorable. He has grown so much since the day you introduced us to him at the breeder's home. I can tell he is a very happy member of your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoy reading your updates about Oliver and seeing pictures of him with his buddies and your family. 

He's growing into a handsome boy.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Well it’s been a while since I’ve been here to update about Oliver! He is _almost_ 6 months old. If I had to guess he is about 40-50 pounds. He survived his first night home alone without any incident or mischief, not a hair out of place and I was gone at work for 13 hours. He surely is a saint. He and Alice still get along. He’s a little more motivated about my chimkens, not in a bad way, he just herds them back into their coop or pins them so I can catch them to put them back in the coop. All is well so far in that department. He’s a perfect barn dog. He sleeps in bed with me when I’m not working nights at the hospital. One night we fell asleep with him at my feet (perfect foot warmer) and when I woke up he was snuggled in my arms so perfectly. Some recent tricks we have been working on is catching things. Like treats and toys. Here is a preview of that.



__ https://www.facebook.com/635588026/posts/10157228468253027



He rarely has accidents anymore and if he does it’s because we greeted him too hard and he’s just excited. I’m trying to find some better chews for him that last longer. He likes bully slices but those don’t last very long and are expensive. Same for the whimzees. He doesn’t care for the plastic like nylabones. He loves stuffy toys and you can usually find a trail of them along our usual paths around the farm. Almost in a pass the baton fashion. Where he carriers one until he sees the next one and then switches them out. The horses are used to flashy soft toys in their pasture and the random squish of a buried chicken egg in the sand beneath their hooves. Oliver loves his eggs.




__ https://www.facebook.com/635588026/posts/10157220650543027



It’s also funny watching him bury various things. He uses his nose to push the dirt back over it. He also has places in the yard where he keeps various treasures he finds. Like a random plastic lid, a piece of egg crate, a metal chicken water pan. He still loves to carry shoes out to the yard. He really is the character. The people at tractor supply love him and he’s famous there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update-Oliver looks great. 
Enjoyed the pictures and videos.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad Oliver is happy and has so many animal friends. I enjoyed the photos and videos.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

What a great update! Oliver is adorable and you found the perfect dog for you and your family.❤


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Long time no see! I forgot my password!
Oliver is TEN months old now and still the light of my life. He is incredible. He smells so good. His coat is like angel wings. He is my best friend. Oh, and he weighs 58 pounds! 















Yes I bought him new leather couches!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Aw, two children that love a lovely dog! And i think you are pretty fond of him, as well! Does he like snout kisses?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm so glad you stopped in to give an update. Looks like Oliver has been the perfect addition to your family!


----------

